# Puppies! Love/Hate Relationship.



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL! Those puppies like to keep us guessing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

your subject says it all. I'm with ya there!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL--how old? I definitely feel for ya'--wondering some days if mine will ever grow up O.O Actually, I got told in our obedience group today (after Scout nearly scarfed down a cookie distraction) that 'it was fun to see puppies in class.'


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

She'll be 10 months on Wednesday. She's just soooo very different than my other dog. Ruby was born with a bird in her mouth; Piper needs a bit of convincing. She was born with tons more self-control than Ruby, though, so I guess you win some, you lose some.


----------

